# You people are outa your minds!



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Be cautious, its a sickness. Hives arel like potato chips...can't with one


----------



## gridrunner (May 24, 2013)

They are amazing creatures, and you will not regret your decision. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It may already be too late for you...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome And...................Another one bites the dust!


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Seriously think about it. It can be one of the worst addictions. I describe my beekeeping as "a hobby out of control".


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Be sure to join a beekeeping club and get some good books on the subject.

Just like a pilot reads the sky and a sailor the sea, the beekeeper must learn to read his bee hives.

Once you get a good dose of Bee Venom in your blood you will be headed for a lifelong addiction.

Good luck!


----------



## Bengoblue (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the family Ink,
The bee fever sets in quickly and you will find yourself thinking about bees more and more all the time.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! So sorry to hear about the fruit trees because they probably use insecticides and fungicides.


----------



## Ink (Feb 12, 2014)

Already read 2 books on the subject and talked to the locals and asked about pesticides. They are as worried about the bees as I am so they are supposedly very conscious of it. I am told most use bee friendly products and they use them at night when the bees are not active. We shall see. Most local orchards near me are smaller, some the "pick your own" variety. I have seen other locals with hives here and there so I am guessing it may not be an issue. It will be a learning process.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

If you just have orchards the bees will be happy when they are in bloom, but what about the rest of the year?

See, now that you're addicted, you can't stop. You'll be looking up all the other good forage sources, checking to see what grows in your area. Suddenly, things you though were weeds are now forage. You stop yanking up dandelions. You start encouraging neighbors to plant pollinator gardens. You start looking for places to plant clover. You become interested in strange-sounding things like Viper's Bugloss that you would never have noticed before.

Sorry, your life is changed forever.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

B52EW said:


> Be cautious, its a sickness. Hives arel like potato chips...can't with one


I went to the doctor shortly after becoming a beekeeper. I told him I think I'm allergic to bees. He asked what happens when I get stung? I said, I get hives. He said that's not an allergy, it's an addiction.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Who just wants one.... whats one more more split gonna hurt... 

bee stings make ya sexy


----------

